# Canning Meals



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Does anyone have a site or ideas for canning whole meals. Something you can just open up,heat and eat. seeing as how the garden is coming on, I'm single and don't have a lot of time it would be nice to get into a thing where I just can up some meals. And it would help use the odds and ends in the garden.
Also my freezer is full 
Thanks


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is a great video on some meals and how to can them.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXSBCrw9dSg[/ame]

Chili, pork and beans, meats and meat sauces (to be added to veggies), canned veggies (single type or mixed), beef/venison stew,--- and add potatoes, bread, rice, or noodles when you want to eat them.

If you are familiar with canning, you'll have a water bath canner and a pressure canner. Use only recipes in the Ball Blue Book for Canning http://www.freshpreserving.com/pages/home/258.php?pid=292&product=304
or a University extension recipe (google: university extension recipes) or this site: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_home.html

Don't try to can mashed potatoes or mashed squash, rice, noodles, or thickeners such as flour or corn starch.

What meals are you hoping to can? Best Wishes.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks
Not to much I won't eat. Except some fish  I just have too much going on. Its better to take a day and can up a bunch then waste and hour here or there cooking every day. And Half the time I don't know what I want unless I see it


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Last year, I started expanding on my canning adventures. I started with soups - chicken with veggies (add noodles or rice when using) and beef and barley with vegetables. It's so nice to have them ready for quick meals. I also canned chicken and that's been great for casseroles, chicken salad, creamed chicken..........
Canned chicken and beef broths are handy, too.
Canned beans (pinto, kidney, great northern) are great timesavers. Some with seasonings - some plain. Baked beans make for quick meals, too. Add cooked ground beef or sausage.
I'm getting ready to can chunked beef. I'm told that it's very good and makes quick meals of stew, over noodles, rice or potatoes, or added to soups and casseroles.

Not much help with actual meals, but maybe this will give you some ideas. Please share any recipes you come across. I'm sure others, as well as myself, are always looking for new ideas and recipes to add to our home canned goods shelves.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Are you limited to only the recipes in the Ball Blue Book? Maybe we dont like it. What about my homemade soup? Are we just out of luck? Can you sub meat types in any of their recipes?


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I tried canning "meals" and at one time found a good website with videos and stuff. My canned stews didn't turn out the way I wanted though. Now I can plain items and make the stew afterwards. 


I have had good luck with beans and pea soups though. I soak dry beans and can them with a little ham or something. They are so much better than store bought ones plus they are convienient. Some kinds of beans get too mushy so you have to be careful. I don't can great northerns or limas. Pink beans turned out great though. 

I have some beans in my storeroom that I've had over a year, I'll bet they would be great for canning now, I don't think they would get mushy.


The pea soup was wierd, it was liquidy while it was being canned but it gets thick after sitting. This is fine to me but I was concerned about it being too thick to have been properly canned. Since it didnt' get thick till later I assummed it was ok.


----------

